# Choke Cherry Dinner Wine



## PolishWineP (Jun 3, 2007)

*Choke Cherry Dinner Wine*
24# Choke Cherries (Canadian Red) (Frozen)
16# sugar
6# ground raisins
Water to make 6 gallons
6 Campden Tabs
Wait 24 hrs
3t. Pectic Enzyme
3T. Yeast Nutrient
6T. Acid Blend
Yeast Lalvin EC-1118
Starting SG 1.110


Racked at SG 1.025 and added water to bring up to 6 gallons.
Added 5t. Bentonite mixed with water to slurry.
Aged and racked as needed.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 3, 2007)

Any pictures?


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't believe so. I'd hate to have anyone recognize it so they'd know what to steal when they raid the cellar...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 3, 2007)

Chokecherry is our favorite....I'll try to get some to PWP and Bert to take to Winestock.


Our last batch was great...besides the WinExpert red Grape concentrate I added oak and vanilla beans...the best batch yet!


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks PWP, cant wait to get some fruit from mine on year. Crackedcork


----------



## kutya (Jun 4, 2007)

Chokecherry is my favorite wine. They grow like crazy here, I'm hoping to make at least 3 batches this year.... PWP, do you juice them or just throw them in a bag????


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 4, 2007)

Before we had the juice extractor we did the bag thing. Now that we have the juice extractor I'm sure we'll use that. It should cut down on the worry of the bitter taste from the pits, too.


----------



## kutya (Jun 4, 2007)

It makes the whole process so much nicer... I was always worried about the pits as well.....


----------

